# Nervously about to buy an RV



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

I am thinking about buying an RV and have been offered a very nice looking 32 ft Coachman Catalina 1993 140 k as a swop for my 2000 Fiat RIveria CI 2,8 TD , but must admit i do feel rather nervous about buying such a high millage and old vehicle 8O 

Some Friends tell me its OK as these 7.5 petrol engines go on forever ( at 11 MPG 8O ) and it comes with a brand new MOT , Yet i wonder what Parts could start costing on these ? how easy are they to get ? is a 14 Year old RV getting past its 'shelf life " ? 

Perhaps you folk could put my mind at ease ?

Mike


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

Although I prefer RV's anytime feel the exchange is not fair on paper as your euro bus would probably be worth more.

104K is large mileage for any RV as you rarely see that mileage although these engine are great and well respected in the states.

Parts are not an issues with stateside tuning or star spangled spanners on this very forum who stock them or obtain them :wink: 

11mpg Hmmm I get 7-9mpg but mine is a larger bus.

Get an RV you'll never look back but not sure this trade is a fair one :wink:


----------



## Chascass (May 10, 2007)

Average of 10,000 miles per year for 14 years is high mileage for a car never mind a M/H. This fact alone would be a major consideration.


----------



## Scotjimland (May 23, 2005)

RR said:


> Although I prefer RV's anytime feel the exchange is not fair on paper as your euro bus would probably be worth more.


I agree with RR, I would sell the Fiat Riviera privately and look for a younger RV with a diesel engine, it's an buyers market.


----------



## Moandick (Nov 8, 2006)

*Old RV*

Like others on this forum, I suspect you are coming off worse in this proposed deal - most especially mechanical wise. It may have a brand new MOT but that is only as good a the day it was passed - two days later and you may have problems - I have just paid £500 for a new alternator on a three year old coach!
One thing you could, and very definitely should, check on is the age of the RV tyres. The date of manufacture is actually stamped on the tyres and is easy to find but I can't for the life of me find my notes on the subject. RV tyres are expected to stand still for quite long periods of time, mostly exposed to the elements and this is not a good environment for them - therefore they should be considered for renewal every five years - at a cost of something like £600 - £1000!!!!!!!!
I, too, would consider selling privately and buying an RV as a separate issue.

Dick


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Please keep all this great advice coming*

 Thanks so much for Advice , Yup the seller values it as £20,000 Reserve , Mine though on Forcourts perhaps £22K i value myself at £18.5 K .
It does look very nice from photos ... but seeing your comments i am taking a Machanic Buddy down to see it this Afternoon and 'if' swapping will suggest we 'both' put new MOTs on our vehicles at a Garage at the same time with options of having RAC Inspections .

I look for 'quality of life ' these days and would want both parties to feel happy with any 'deal ' 8)

9mpg Huh .... Wow ... I suppose a lot of you folk must have LPG Conversions ? or be looking for Derv ... My Youngster has been studying 'eco - projects ' and Puts 15 Litres of Veg Oil in everytime i fill up < never more than 35% though > and it runs really well on that :?


----------



## wobby (May 1, 2005)

Hi RR 

7-9 mpg how do you aford to run it? I thought that 19-24 mpg on the MH I
am buying was bad enough.  How many miles do you cover in a year, would it not pay to have a gas conversion?

wobby


----------



## 98452 (Apr 2, 2006)

With difficulty but bought it with my eyes wide open.

Travelling in a RV is so comfortable and with 2 Great Danes no size issues.

Its sheer luxury.

LPG and 5000 mile a years (difficult equation) but if i kept it 4 years become on the right side.

I do hate the petrol pumps pay booths though :roll:


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Mike,
you have PM


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi you can't send him a pm, he's not a member.

My gut feeling is that its overpriced by about £5000

Olley


----------



## Snelly (Aug 20, 2005)

I paid less for my 97 diesel pusher with 52k on the clock!! Run away!

Take the previous advice... sell your euro privately and buy something better. There are so many lovely rv's out there.


----------



## 99412 (May 25, 2006)

Thanks Olley,
that explains why he doesn't have a pm button on the post  
Must still be *issed from the Clumber Meet. If you've seen the photos you'll understand all!


----------



## olley (May 1, 2005)

Hi this on Ebay >>>HERE<<< year older but half the miles and price.

Olley


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Mike,

I like the others think that this seems a very poor deal. Whilst the RV will go on forever it's value will be much depreciated with 140k miles on the clock and I for one would not even look at it. My Winnebago is fairly typical with 25k or so on the clock and a 1993 model!

There is far too much on the market at a similar price for you to be looking at this motor.

I take it you have been looking on eBay? There are RV's that have been on there for over a year! Proving they don't sell that easily. So hang on in there and sell yours privately. Europeans sell much easier.

In terms of getting spare parts, you should not have many problems, Linda at Stateside seems to get bits that seem almost impossible to acquire. I was amazed at how quickly she got a new 110V microwave at a very sensible price for me.

Perhaps you should tell us where you are and one of us RVers will be happy to show you round and explain any things that worry you, even take you out!

Regards

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Hi Mike,

Just checked one on eBay and if it is the same one you are looking at, it has been for sale for some time!

Chris


----------



## G2EWS (May 1, 2006)

Mike,

Sorry to keep going on but just remembered that Linda had something for sale that may fit your budget, contact her here:

http://www.statesidetuning.co.uk

Regards

Chris


----------



## 106390 (Aug 11, 2007)

*Thanks*

Thanks o much for your replies , sorry it took a long time to get my membership up and running .
Yes , its on e-bay again ... actually turns out to be a 1994 model with 104 K on the clock , i saw it and though my Mechanic said not much was wrong with it ..it did look rather neglected like it had been stored for a long time and i was not able to test drive it as it was awaiting tax and MOT .. so i decided to leave it alone and am now looking for a newer RV with less miles on and under 32 ft so i can get into the Camp Sites i tend to use .
i'll try selling my Fiat on E-Bay this week but if i only get silly offers take it out to Spain this Xmas ...i could allways buy a Caravan out there to tow if i really want more space ..then still use it to go to the Shops !


----------

